# Throat hit idees for 70 vg 30pg please help



## martin665barnard123 (4/12/16)

Anyone now witch 36 mg pg nic and pg is the best to use for a great thraot hit in a 70/30 vg pg juice


----------



## gertvanjoe (4/12/16)

Any decent nic should be fine. I can't really think of retailers around here selling crappy nic, so maybe this one has slightly more throat hit than that one, but over the law of average they should be the same

Some flavours can also up your TH


----------



## Viper_SA (4/12/16)

I just moved my coils closer to tbe air intake on my Serpent mini 22's earlier today. Figured I'd get more flavour and a little less airflow. Man, I had it on pre-heat for 1sec at 40W and then 35W previously, I had to take down the wattage to 25 after moving the coil. I suppose less airflow + more vapour = throat hit in my scenario


----------



## martin665barnard123 (5/12/16)

Thanks for the input.....but what vendors got the best nic?and why i asked for some help is because i cloned hazeworks cacao and its spot on....but the TH is not close to his juice.....and my flavouring is only 10%.....so theres a shit load of black vapours pg in at 3mg nic....and the TH is just not there....so i think theres a spesial wepon to create that grear TH


----------



## Andre (5/12/16)

martin665barnard123 said:


> Thanks for the input.....but what vendors got the best nic?and why i asked for some help is because i cloned hazeworks cacao and its spot on....but the TH is not close to his juice.....and my flavouring is only 10%.....so theres a shit load of black vapours pg in at 3mg nic....and the TH is just not there....so i think theres a spesial wepon to create that grear TH


Throat hit is mostly created by nicotine, any nicotine - the more nic the more throat hit. PG content help a tiny bit, but not nearly as much as many think. Here and there you get a flavour concentrate that gives more throat hit. FlavourArt has a concentrate on the market specifically to add throat hit. It is called Flash Hit Enhancer. I think BlckVapour has it in stock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## martin665barnard123 (5/12/16)

Viper_SA said:


> I just moved my coils closer to tbe air intake on my Serpent mini 22's earlier today. Figured I'd get more flavour and a little less airflow. Man, I had it on pre-heat for 1sec at 40W and then 35W previously, I had to take down the wattage to 25 after moving the coil. I suppose less airflow + more vapour = throat hit in my scenario





Andre said:


> Throat hit is mostly created by nicotine, any nicotine - the more nic the more throat hit. PG content help a tiny bit, but not nearly as much as many think. Here and there you get a flavour concentrate that gives more throat hit. FlavourArt has a concentrate on the market specifically to add throat hit. It is called Flash Hit Enhancer. I think BlckVapour has it in stock.


I just made a order.....thanks so much for your help....your a star man

Reactions: Like 1


----------

